# Microclimate Ministat 100 Problems - Won't Turn Off?



## RaccoonOverlord (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi everyone. 
I've been using a Microclimate Ministat 100 since I got my corn snake in July but I've always been having issues with it. Most of the time there's a 5oC drop before it turns back on, or it goes 3-4 degrees over the set temperature and is too hot. 

Today I cleaned out my snake's tank and the stat is completely messed up now. The temps are going way up to 34oC (it even went to 40 but I didnt have my snake in at the time) and isn't turning off, even when I turn the dial down. It did this once before but I fixed it however this time nothing is working. 

What should I do? I'm afraid of my snake getting burnt or having breathing issues if it keeps this up. She's also in the middle of shedding.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

It's difficult to advise as we don't know the exact set up .

I'd suggest unplugging the heat mat to avoid burns but then you have the freezing weather to cope with .
Will the viv / rub fit in your warm towel cupboard or something ?

Or can you leave the mat plugged in but raise the viv by half an inch or so to reduce the contact temps ??

Just do a forum search for Microclimate stats .. there are a few threads on the subject . 

Pretty sure you send the stat back to them with your full details enclosed and a cheque for something like £5 .. they will fix it and post it back to you ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lagertha (Nov 10, 2017)

From what I understand too hot is very bad, but the snake will be alright if the temperature is a bit lower.

If you have an issue with your thermostat that is allowing your heat mat to get too hot, get it out of there!

Go and buy another one as soon as possible and get a refund on the faulty one later on.

By the way, where is your sensor from the ministat unit placed?


----------

